# Dog attacks lady with her dog



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is what Jay wrote this morning on FB. He worked the night shift and this is what happened.
That's my boy, and her angle.

So interesting morning, coming through the neighborhood after work I see what looks like two dogs playing, nope, dog fight. There was an older lady holding on to the leash of the dog on the bottom who looks like a rag doll there on the ground being mauled, the whole time she is screaming help. I threw the truck in park and luckily I always carry my dog training gear in my toolbox so I grabbed a s...oft sleeve and a whip then charged the dogs yelling, I put myself between the woman and dogs and began hitting the attacking dog with the whip, the dog turned loose circled around while the whole time was at bay with me cracking the whip at him. This dog then crosses the street then thinks he wants to come back for some more....wrong, I charged him again then he retreats back threw the double gate which is not even secured, and goes back into his yard. Poor lady, she was in tears and then sees my truck and says "I know you, you live over there, you train dogs, oh an angel sent you to me this morning, that dog just came right out of the fence and charged us, I was screaming and no one would help, thank you so much". So I waited for the cops and animal control to get there so I could give them a statement, luckily the owner of the dog that attacked FINALLY came to the door. I told the nice lady I was just glad that she was not injured and that I came along when I did. Im pretty sure her dog will be ok, he is lucky, she is now on the way to the vet with her husband to have the dog checked out. Id like to find out what happens to the other guy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"Waited for cops and A/C to give a statement"_ ..... YESSSS. I will be very interested to read what happens to the jackass with the unsecured dog.

PS
I know you feel the pride and satisfaction you should about your son (yes, the attacked dog's and the lady's angel for sure).





ETA_
"I know you, you live over there, you train dogs, oh an angel sent you to me this morning, that dog just came right out of the fence and charged us, I was screaming and no one would help, thank you so much"_

Perhaps a new idea about dog-training folks for this woman and her family and everyone she knows and ever will know.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Connie. I am so proud of him and thanks to the big man( as I'm pointing to the sky) for putting Jay there at the perfect time. I checked with jay and the ladies dog is a ten year old border collie. He's chewed up but is going to be fine but sore. The other breed started with the letter Pitt . People that can't control their dogs is what gives this breed a bad name.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Thanks Connie. I am so proud of him and thanks to the big man( as I'm pointing to the sky) for putting Jay there at the perfect time. I checked with jay and the ladies dog is a ten year old border collie. He's chewed up but is going to be fine but sore. The other breed started with the letter Pitt . People that can't control their dogs is what gives this breed a bad name.



And that's who owns so many of them: people who can't control their dogs.

JMO.


----------



## Katherine Znam (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice job! Nice to hear a happy ending.


----------



## Lee May (Jan 8, 2012)

Way to go hero for sure. Shame people give breeds a bad name.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Really happy to hear the dog is going to be ok, this could have easily been a tragic situation for both the lady and her dog. Kudos to Jay for springing to action and getting involved. 
=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Very proud of Jay. I can't wait to hear what AC and the SO said. After so many incidents like this, I really think that's what developed my dog's aggression to other dogs.

The cops told me after my last mauling to get a gun and shoot them if they come at us off leash. I, of course don't want to have to do that, but my metal ball bat will knock the next one out of orbit for a while. I just hope it never comes to that.

I am glad Jay was there and all are ok.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

unfortunately the dog who got jumped may be ok physically, but a dog who gets mugged the way it was described above usually carries some mental baggage a Long time after the incident, and sometimes it's permanent ..... if i was the lady i would REALLY stick it to the perp based on that alone, even if there isn't a scratch on her dog 

Jerry/Jay :
- you might wanna check the lady's dog for her when u get time. be a shame for her dog to get messed up in the head like that
- nice that you were there when you were !!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

rick smith said:


> unfortunately the dog who got jumped may be ok physically, but a dog who gets mugged the way it was described above usually carries some mental baggage a Long time after the incident, and sometimes it's permanent .....



All too true.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes Rick you are right. We train with Sally and her dog is slowly coming out of his private PTSD. He will never forget the experience. To keep himself safe he would be the first to show aggression. He's not like that so much now. Depends what the other dog does. Yes, Rick we will keep a close watch on her dog. I told Jay to wait a day or so and go talk with her.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

for sure i would have the dog evaluated and lay it on BIG time if there was a problem behavior caused

i had a dog that would lay on its side and sleep in a noisy area with people walking right past it while i had my coffee.
one afternoon a drunk threw a wad of firecrackers at us when we were at a table at that place....20-30 went off
- took six months b4 the dog would even consider getting close to that area again, and almost a year before the dog would lay down again in that place. 
- it was at a place i like lot, so i'm talking daily sessions; not just every week or so ... and still takes a few minutes b4 he completely relaxes when we go there 

and while i'm on the subject ... it's the same reason i get HIGHLY pissed off at people who even allow their dogs to bark and startle young kids and then laff it off and claim "no harm no foul" ](*,)
---- that same crap can have lasting effects on kids too ](*,)


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

that's a nice gesture Jerry ... i do think it takes someone that can read a dog pretty well to evaluate the body language, etc to see how much stress is really there. pet owners might not have that ability to see all the signs...

..i know lotsa owners who think lip smacking means they're hungry, yawning means they're sleepy, and looking away means they're shy // lol //


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

rick smith said:


> ..i know lotsa owners who think lip smacking means they're hungry, yawning means they're sleepy, and looking away means they're shy // lol //


Ha! Yep, and a wagging tail always means Fido wants to play nice with a strange dog. Pisses me off too since I have spent 1/2 of my dog's life trying to desensitize him to at least tolerate the presence of other dogs. 

Jerry's female Lexus helped by flirting with him a little


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jay *ROCKS!
*I suspect that the attacking dog was better off in NOT going after Jay! We can just hope the owner gets fined up the keester.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's another report:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/re-jay-lyda-25225/


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Katherine Znam said:


> Nice job! Nice to hear a happy ending.


Absolutely! I LOVE happy endings! :mrgreen: :wink:

P.S. Sorry, I couldn't resist. \\/


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

On a serious note that is a great story, Jerry.


----------

